# How much longer?



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

About how much longer do you think she will go? Shes really baggin up and we have like 3 possible due dates on her ( we saw possible heats 3 different times ) could the other 2 have been "fake" heats. The 1st possible date is Jan. 6.... What do you guys think?

The first 4 pics are of her udder growth in the past month ( 4th being yesterday ) and 5th is of her today. 6th is of her udder last year day before kidding.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She looks like she is due on the first date  she has a nice udder by the way


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol thanks on her udder, she was one of our first does and for not really knowing what we were getting in to, we did pretty good. It would be awesome if she does kid on the 6th, cant wait for babies! Thinkin pink for mamma sugar!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Here are some pics of her today.... Shes getting very very loose and swollen back there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Any kids yet?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Nope shes still going... Shes Getting very uncomfortable and shes extremely swollen. Shes also starting to "nest" so hopefully shell go soon. I cant see her going past the 6th but well see. 
Ive attached a few pics of her yesterday off of the camera. You can kinda see the hole that shes forming in her pen.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She's a nice looking doe! Good luck ( she sure is taking her sweet time)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Udder is very large tonight.... Hoping for kids tomorrow or sunday.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice kidding set up! Good luck with your doe - I hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Still nothing! But here is here udder tonight.... Its getting very large!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Lmao she is like ..... Excuse me may I help u? Rude much? I an trying to have a nice evening here lady stop messin with me please.... Put that camera down ... Hehehehhehehehehehgeh 
I love it


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Shes in labor now!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What have you got??? Hope all is well....


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Triplet girls!!!! Will post pictures in a bit.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!! Congratulations! !


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

All are healthy.... The chamoise came first then the all black girl and then the cream. Names to come


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful babies...it's a good thing mama has an udder like that!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeez, tis the season for triplets and quads! Congrats on the does!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow triplet does! That is exciting! They are adorable!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Weve decided on names... The chamoise is names Aurora, the all black doeling is Abby and the cream doeling is destiny. All of these girls will be 75% lamancha ( grandmother wasnt registered ) and atleast 1 will be staying.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

They're adorable. Worth the wait!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Well they are a week old today and they are getting so so big! I cant wait to see how they mature!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Awww, SO cute! . I love the last pic of the mama poking her head around the corner to see who's spying on her kids! And it's cool that they're all different colors....
Congrats!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute pics! I like watching them play

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

